# trouble hooking surround sub output to series 9000mk2



## soulsatzero (Feb 17, 2012)

I wanted to boost the sub output of my old sony 5.1 surround sound system so I decided to take the output sub wires from the system and plug them into the input on my series 9000mk2 amp. The surround system instantly went into protect mode. I checked the voltage at the speaker wires and they are both +14.56 volts. There is no negative side to these wires. I wired a diode into one of the wires and got sound out of the sub but the hiss was terrible. I then tried a different size caps at the output lugs and got a little improvement but not much.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
HTIB's are not designed for use with Separates. Using the Speakers from one of these with Separates will often cause such issues. Given the subpar quality of HTIB Speakers, it really will be for the best to go with separate Speakers anyway.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## soulsatzero (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I am not sure what HTIB means. I am guessing it is the speakers that come with the surround system. On a good note I did figure out my problem about three this morning when I was about to give up I decided to check everything one more time. There was a common lug next to the speaker plug gang box on the back of the surround box. I tapped into it. I then used one of the modules from my series 9000 mixer and wired the two hot lines to the two hot inputs and the common to the ground. When plugged into the system you get the proper readings of +14v on one led and -14 on the other. So total dc at amp 0. I did need to place a 1000 uf cap at the speaker connections to draw off the hiss. but now it is working perfectly.


----------



## soulsatzero (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh yeah and the speakers that I have hooked to the front left and right of the system are legion sound 750 watt loud speakers, slightly modded with twelve inch woofers added on the sides. My rear speakers are frankenstiens that i cobbled together from other speakers. They are still not the quality I want because I have yet to learn how to build a decent passive crossover. But I will get there.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
HTIB is Home Theater in a Box. The Speakers in these systems are designed to be used specifically by the AVR that is part of the HTIB. Problems often arise when attempting to integrate HTIB Components in a Separates HT.
J


----------

